# Adult Snows



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey everyone I was wondering if y'all had any tips for hunting adult snows, front edge birds. We have a good spread and e caller to work with. One thing I hear is to leave the flyers and rotaries in the trailer. It's hard not to put up a rotary bit I would love to know what you guys think! Hide vs X field, e caller sounds, spread setup, etc.... Can't help but go try and find a field even though it's gona be tough! Good luck all and thanks.


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

My suggestion is to buy lots of alcohol. Trust me, you'll need every drop of it after hunting those birds.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

setup just like any other day. I don't run any fliers, rotaries or any of the gimmicky stuff so I can't say to use/not use it. Play the caller very low( unless you have high winds) and spend extra time on the hide.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Brotsky said:


> My suggestion is to buy lots of alcohol. Trust me, you'll need every drop of it after hunting those birds.


^ This helps tremendously along with low expectations. But seriously put out a big spread, hide well, and don't be to picky with your shots.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.DON'T!!!!!!


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

RGuffey said:


> Hey everyone I was wondering if y'all had any tips for hunting adult snows, front edge birds. We have a good spread and e caller to work with. One thing I hear is to leave the flyers and rotaries in the trailer. It's hard not to put up a rotary bit I would love to know what you guys think! Hide vs X field, e caller sounds, spread setup, etc.... Can't help but go try and find a field even though it's gona be tough! Good luck all and thanks.


We just got back from Ark. last week - we shot about 70% adults- not the leading edge- but many adults- We had a big set up the first 5 days - they changed it to a smaller spread- no rotaries- put flyers on different height poles- ran the ecaller with one speaker- and we doubled our #'s - they where landing in the decoys- so who knows-


----------



## Dakotafowler5 (Sep 23, 2013)

Brotsky said:


> My suggestion is to buy lots of alcohol. Trust me, you'll need every drop of it after hunting those birds.


 :rollin: that would be my first piece of advice, but I also would leave the rotaries down and run few if any fliers.


----------



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

We hunted em pretty hard a total of four setups... Averaged 20 a day with our best being 32 in snow flurries with 3 of us. Big puffy adult whites and eagleheads with their paddles down! Got a bonus band too! It was fun for a couple hrs! We are now patiently waiting for some Migrators and warm sunshine. Thanks guys we definitely learned a lot hunting these old masses of birds... Mainly stay home unless Mother Nature is gona provide with you some snow flurries! Haha


----------



## Dakotafowler5 (Sep 23, 2013)

RGuffey said:


> We hunted em pretty hard a total of four setups... Averaged 20 a day with our best being 32 in snow flurries with 3 of us. Big puffy adult whites and eagleheads with their paddles down! Got a bonus band too! It was fun for a couple hrs! We are now patiently waiting for some Migrators and warm sunshine. Thanks guys we definitely learned a lot hunting these old masses of birds... Mainly stay home unless Mother Nature is gona provide with you some snow flurries! Haha


Did you put up flyers and a rotary or leave them in the trailer?


----------



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

Ran one rotary, sometimes turned it off as birds started to focus on the spread. No stationary flyers


----------



## bassinmeyer (Feb 22, 2014)

3 shooters average of 20 a day on adults sounds pretty good to me! Way to go! Definitely more than you would have got staying home waiting for the juvies and you can still go get them!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone who hunts adult snows know that weather is the main key! you could have a 1000 of the nicest fullbodys, but if you have a bright bluebird day you still aren't gonna kill much! The best luck ive had, is days with Heavy heavy winds! my favorite type of hunt is when its foggy! turn that ecaller on, and if there is birds in the area, they will come to it!!


----------

